# Kings fact/fiction



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

okay I stole this from the Mav's board to jump start things..

basically make a claim and the next person respond and say if its fact or fiction

claim - Bonzi Well will be a solid 2 for the kings this year, play solid D and be happy with being the 5th scoring option on the team


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

False. 

Shareef will atleast average 18/8.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

true..I think he go for from 18.5/8.5 to 22/11


claim - Brian Skinner will play 50 games this year


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fact.

Bibby will average a double double in points and assists this season.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Fact.
> 
> Bibby will average a double double in points and assists this season.


False he will avg 18pts 8asts.

Peja will be top 10 in leauge in scoring.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

False. Too many scorers, Peja is a shooter. He'll get around 18-20, while Amare, Ray, Kobe etc.. will all get atleast 25..

Kings will be a 6th seed or higher.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> False he will avg 18pts 8asts.
> 
> Peja will be top 10 in leauge in scoring.



Fact Peja will be in top 10 scoring since he will be playing for a new contract.

Brad Miller will be a Top 3 Center in the West.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> False. Too many scorers, Peja is a shooter. He'll get around 18-20, while Amare, Ray, Kobe etc.. will all get atleast 25..
> 
> Kings will be a 6th seed or higher.


Fact Kings have the chance to win thier division and get 3rd.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobot said:


> Fact Peja will be in top 10 scoring since he will be playing for a new contract.
> 
> Brad Miller will be a Top 3 Center in the West.


Fact. 

Kenny Thomas will win 6th man?


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Fact.
> 
> Kenny Thomas will win 6th man?



False, if Gooden Starts for the Cavs Donyell Marshall will win 6th man of the year.

Kings will win 60 games.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

False. Like in the PHX Suns one, the Western Conference is much tougher all around this year.

Brad Miller will average a double-double (PPG/RPG)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> False. Like in the PHX Suns one, the Western Conference is much tougher all around this year.
> 
> Brad Miller will average a double-double (PPG/RPG)


Fact Brad Miller will avg 14 and 10

Kings are the best passing team in the NBA?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Fact Brad Miller will avg 14 and 10
> 
> Kings are the best passing team in the NBA?


False. The addition of SAR and Bonzi will bring down the team's overall passing a bit.

Mike Bibby will finally make the all-star team?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> False. The addition of SAR and Bonzi will bring down the team's overall passing a bit.
> 
> Mike Bibby will finally make the all-star team?


Fact. Kings will have one of the best records leading to all-star break and Bibby will be selected aswell as Peja.


Kings trade for a another star player before trade deadline?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

False

claim : Fransico Garcia will get 15 mpg


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> False
> 
> claim : Fransico Garcia will get 15 mpg


Fiction, he will play 12mpg.

Kings are a better defensive team then last year?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

true, we have a good defender at the 2 now in Wells and with Skinner,Williamson, and Hart off the bench, we will be ok

claim - Jason Hart will have a better season that Bobby Jackson this year


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

False, Bobby is a much better scorer than Hart and he will probably get more playing time also.

claim- the Kings will sign Matt Barnes by the time training camp starts.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

False, were probably going to sign a C

claim - Bonzi Wells will average over 12 ppg


----------



## Backpackin (Aug 11, 2005)

Fact. He'll take enough shots to make sure of it, and he's talented anyway.

Claim - Shareef has knee problems towards the end of the season.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

FALSE - hes had that "condition" since High School and it never seemed to bother him - im more worried about his elbows

claim - Kenny Thomas will demand a trade this year


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Fiction, it's possible that he will be unhappy, but he's not high profile enough to demand a trade.

Brad Miller will average over 5 assists per game as the Kings best passing bigman.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Fiction, it's possible that he will be unhappy, but he's not high profile enough to demand a trade.
> 
> Brad Miller will average over 5 assists per game as the Kings best passing bigman.


false - slighty over 4, I think our offense will be slightly altered since we have have a slasher/power guard at the 2

claim - Kevin Martin get more minutes than Corliss Williamson


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

fact, martin showed some signs late last season and williamson just doesnt seem like he fits on this team.

Claim- the kings will get the number 2 seed in the west
(I just think with the suns sliding a bit we'll win the pacific, the nuggets will win the northwest but not have as many wins as us and i think the spurs will be the number 1 seed)


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

false - Phoenix still has their big 3 and they have a good defensive SG(Bell) and a good post defender(Thomas) I except them to have only a slightly worse record

claim - Fransico Garcia will end up starting at SGc before seasons end


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> false - Phoenix still has their big 3 and they have a good defensive SG(Bell) and a good post defender(Thomas) I except them to have only a slightly worse record
> 
> claim - Fransico Garcia will end up starting at SGc before seasons end


True 

Kings will start the year on a 5 game winning streak?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No, I say 3-2. W, L, L, W, W.

Anwar Ferguson makes the team?


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

false- I think Luke Schenscer(sp?) and/or Jamal Sampson will make the team over Ferguson.

Kevin Martin will have a more significant role on the team this year.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

BK_KingsFan said:


> false- I think Luke Schenscer(sp?) and/or Jamal Sampson will make the team over Ferguson.
> 
> Kevin Martin will have a more significant role on the team this year.


true, hes probably our most experienced SG at this point


F/F Brian Skinner averages 1 BPG


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> true, hes probably our most experienced SG at this point
> 
> 
> F/F Brian Skinner averages 1 BPG


True

Kenny gets the starting job over SAR?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Kenny gets the starting job over SAR?


False.

Shareef is a superior player and him coming off the bench is a waste of talent and money. If KT starts, look at the beginning of the season as Reef adapts to the new system.


----------

